# Afghanistan Deal Made



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...r-strategic-partnership-after-withdrawal?lite




> KABUL, Afghanistan -- The U.S. and Afghanistan on Sunday reached on a long-delayed "strategic partnership" agreement that ensures Americans will provide military and financial support for at least a decade beyond 2014, the deadline for most foreign forces to withdraw.
> The pact is key to the U.S. exit strategy in Afghanistan because it provides guidelines for any American forces who remain after the withdrawal deadline and for financial help to the impoverished country and its security forces.
> For the Afghan government, it is a way to show its people that their U.S. allies are not walking away and leaving it exposed to the Taliban and even neighboring governments.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 22, 2012)

I am not sure I like this.  Does this also mean we will continue to pay Pakistan to attack us since we will keep hanging out in their backyard?


----------



## NeverSayDie (Apr 22, 2012)

Think SOF will still have DA missions in country after the CF's pulls out? Or will FID be the only thing on the menu?


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2012)

Told ya' we were staying past 2014...


----------



## Brill (Apr 22, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Told ya' we were staying past 2014...


 
The Mayans do not agree.


----------



## CDG (Apr 22, 2012)

"Mr. Karzai, do you have any remarks of gratitude for the Americans' willingness to continue supporting your sorry ass despite all the bullshit you spew about them? No? Ok then, do you have any comment on your apparent desire to rid of your country of the evil imperialist Americans, yet your concurrent willingness to suckle at their foreign-aid teat for as long as possible so you can just continue to blame anything that goes wrong on them as opposed to taking even a smidgen of responsiblity for your own country?"


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2012)

"Today, we witness the dawn of a new day for Afghanistan. American money and blood, Afghan corruption and opium, and controlled by the Pakistani military and terrorists will surely change the lives of the ordinary Afghan. Do not let them say I am the mayor of Kabul, let them say I am an American sidekick and a friend of the Taliban. The Taliban...our brothers in arms who have struggled, labored for years to bring Afghanistan peace and prosperity despite American attempts to do the same. The Taliban deserve to allow the United States to eat our table tonight, a victory both sides have fought for. To our uncles in Pakistan, we said we wanted to be free and you ignored us...and it made us better men. We wanted equality between our nations and you laughed at us...and it made us better men. We are all better men, American, Afghan, and Pakistani, because of your terrorism and corruption. We can not call you apathetic! No, we cannot because apathy would not allow you to train thousands of Infidel-fighting Soldier's of God who have martyred themselves against our American partners, partners we look forward to dominating for decades to come."


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 23, 2012)

NeverSayDie said:


> Think SOF will still have DA missions in country after the CF's pulls out? Or will FID be the only thing on the menu?


 
Operation NEW DAWN, Part Deux


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm, still a chance for future deployments then...


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> Hmm, still a chance for future deployments then...


 
You could say that.
http://news.yahoo.com/us-defend-afghanistan-decade-drawdown-112505244.html



> KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) — Washington has pledged in a newly agreed strategic pact to help *defend Afghanistan militarily for at least a decade* after the country formally takes control of its own security, an Afghan official said Monday.
> The draft agreement signed on Sunday also says the U.S. will only take such actions with Afghan agreement. The United States also pledged it *will not launch attacks on other countries from Afghan soil*, according to sections of the accord read out in parliament by Afghan National Security Adviser Rangin Dadfar Spanta.


 
Interesting.


----------



## Brill (Apr 23, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You could say that.
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-defend-afghanistan-decade-drawdown-112505244.html
> 
> Interesting.


 
The Obama apology tour continues!


----------

